# Fuel bowl gasket



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Have called every store around me and I can't find a gasket for my b&s engine. I have tried a gasket sealant maker thing. But the gas ate right through it. It says it can hold up to it. But I guess not. Any ideas on where I can get a new gasket. Or how I could be using the gasket sealant stuff worngly


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have any numbers off the engine? There should be a model, type, and code for a Briggs or model, spec, and DOM if its a Tecumseh. They are usually stamped into the engine shroud or on a sticker stuck to the shroud somewhere. They can also be stamped into the valve cover on some OHV engines. If those numbers cannot be found, there may be a name and numbers on the carb itself. Those numbers can be used to order a gasket if you can't find the engine info.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah. I have all the numbers and all the manuals with part numbers for it along with Complete rebuild instructions. But what I needed to know is where I would call to order the part


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You could try www.partstree.com or www.rcpw.com. They should have what you need.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On small parts like that,I follow a simple rule: need 1,buy 2. Anything happens,I've got a spare.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

We actually fixed it. I found a rubber o ring tht was close in size. Cut the excess out and put it in. It has sealed just fine till I get the time and money to order ye correct pne


----------

